# using flikr



## BraCas (Jun 10, 2014)

I am looking to put pictures on line so people can see tham.  I am not looking to make money right now.  Flikr seems to be a good way to start (I dont think I am ready for zenfolio).  it is secure???  can people just take images and use them with out knowing??  are there filters???


thanks for the help


----------



## ShaneF (Jun 10, 2014)

Flicker is a good site, i use it some may prefer another.  Does not matter where you upload your photos, if someone wants it there is little you can do to stop it.  If you are worried about people taking your work the best thing to do is use low res files or don't upload at all.


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 10, 2014)

Filters????? Oh boy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349 (Jun 10, 2014)

BraCas said:


> I am looking to put pictures on line so people can see tham.  I am not looking to make money right now.  Flikr seems to be a good way to start (I dont think I am ready for zenfolio).  it is secure???  can people just take images and use them with out knowing??  are there filters???
> 
> 
> thanks for the help


If you post it, someone can steal it.  If you watermark it someone can clean it.  If you don't post it, then they don't get stolen.


----------



## Monday (Jun 10, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> BraCas said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking to put pictures on line so people can see tham. I am not looking to make money right now. Flikr seems to be a good way to start (I dont think I am ready for zenfolio). it is secure??? can people just take images and use them with out knowing?? are there filters???
> ...



There is also the reverse argument that your work is harder to get noticed without the use of popular social photo networks like flikr. To some its more important to get their name out and work seen


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 10, 2014)

You can set your Flickr page so just people you list as friends and family can see your photos. To me there isn't a reason to have them publicly viewable, at least not to the general public (meaning anyone and everyone on planet earth!). I prefer to share mine with people I know or that are in the same Flickr group, and to be able to view their photos; you might look and see if you find a group that shares your interests where you could connect with people and show your photos that way.


----------

